# Tetramicra canaliculata



## Berthold (Aug 4, 2013)

You can call it "desert orchid" because it gets its humidity mainly from night air cooling down to dew point.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2013)

...and wants a lot of light.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2013)

I take it you're growing it mounted then. Can you post a photo of the whole plant please.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 4, 2013)

'dessert', I thought you were going to say it tasted good!
very colourful.


----------



## wjs2nd (Aug 4, 2013)

Cool color and shape. I would, also, love to see the whole plant.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 5, 2013)

plant is not mounted but potted in heavy rocks of bark and coal which is similar to be mounted due to much air between the rocks.

Plant is doing best here behind glass in full sun. But it doesn't like direct sun with is ultraviolet part of sun light.

Please don't take is as a starter or dessert. Maybe it is toxic


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 19, 2013)

This species seems to be self pollinating

Slipperfan, sorry I didn't see Your thread about Tetramicra and started a new one


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool, this one goes on the wish-list!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 19, 2013)

Wonderful flowers up close, but this one is a true rambler (see Dot's plant). I grew them in small bushes in southern Florida and they were all over the place.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2013)

Berthold said:


> Slipperfan, sorry I didn't see Your thread about Tetramicra and started a new one


No problem! I'm glad to see what this plant can do!


NYEric said:


> Cool, this one goes on the wish-list!


You want a piece of mine? Like Tom said, it's a rambler.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2013)

If it's big enough to divide, maybe. Thanks.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 20, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> but this one is a true rambler (see Dot's plant). I grew them in small bushes in southern Florida and they were all over the place.



Yes that's what I fear already. I have to think about a rambler framework.
The Tetramicra elegans I am growing also is much more handy.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 21, 2013)

wonderful blooms!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2013)

NYEric said:


> If it's big enough to divide, maybe. Thanks.



You sound very tentative...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2013)

No, no. Send away. We wait with baited breath.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2013)

NYEric said:


> No, no. Send away. We wait with baited breath.



OK....


----------



## Okeemary (Apr 10, 2021)

Is this a bloom spike?


----------

